# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Office 2010 : de grands bonds en avant en perspective

## Yepazix

*Nouveau* Mercredi 22 juillet 2009



> *Microsoft Office 2010 : une FAQ sur developpez.com*
> 
> Nous avons regroup les questions les plus frquemment poses autour de Microsoft Office 2010 dans une nouvelle FAQ :
> 
> http://office.developpez.com/office2010/faq
> 
> Nul doute que celle-ci sera enrichie rgulirement, au fur  mesure de l'annonce des nouveauts.


*Nouveau* Mercredi 1 juillet 2009



> *Microsoft Office 2010 : un avant got*
> 
> La version 2010 de Microsoft Office est plus ou moins connue maintenant avec des modifications relativement notables tout en conservant toutefois la philosophie adopte dans Microsoft Office 2007.
> 
> *Nouveauts*
> Les grands changements concernent, entre autres, Microsoft Outlook. Tous les outils, englobs dans la notion de ruban, prsents dans Windows 7 sont gnralement encore l.
> Si auparavant une icne de marquage se trouvait sur le coin  gauche en haut remplaant - dans Office 2007 - le traditionnel menu Fichiers, maintenant chaque application possde son propre bouton-icne avec leur sigle de reconnaissance usuel (vert pour Excel, bleu pour Word ou jaune pour Outlook)
> Les  get-back  des applications sont restaurs (supprims dans Office 2007), ils permettront aux applications de revenir en arrire avec des possibilits de dplacer, restaurer, minimiser ou agrandir la fentre, avec toutefois dinfimes modifications.
> En cliquant avec le bouton droit sur licne de Microsoft Outlook, sur la barre des tches, vous pouvez crer un nouveau mail ou accder directement au contact, au calendrier ou  la bote de rception. De mme que vous naurez plus  aller dans Outlook pour voir les nouveaux Mail, Internet Explorer 8 vous donne la possibilit den tre inform dans sa fentre.
> ...


Vendredi 26 Juin



> Salut, La chose se prcise.
> Ce sera le 10 juillet  10:00 pour la sortie Beta.



Lundi 1er Juin 2009



> *Ouverture des inscriptions pour la bta-test d'Office 2010* !
> Le but de la bta, qui pourrais commencer en Juillet, c'est de tester plusieurs configurations matrielles diffrentes et d'autre part de tester Word 2010, Excel 2010, PowerPoint 2010, Outlook 2010, OneNote 2010, Publisher 2010, InfoPath 2010, Project Professional 2010, SharePoint Designer 2010 et Visio Professional 2010.
> Si vous tes slectionns vous recevrez aussi une version prliminaire de la documentation. Cette bta ne sera disponible qu'en tlchargement vous ne recevrez pas de DVD. Pour participer rendez-vous ici et munissez-vous de votre identifiant Windows Live.



Jeudi 28 mai 2009



> *Access 2010 : de grands bonds en avant en perspective !*
> Par Maxence Hubiche
> 
> 
> 
> *Du nouveau concernant les donnes externes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

on entends parl un peu partout de OFFICE 2009 qui serait gnial avec toutes les fonctions de partage, de synchro, qui manquent cruellement  Office 2007.  Seulement quand je cherche sur le net je trouve pas mal de rumeurs mais rien d'oficiel.

Quelqu'un sait plus ou moins  quoi a va ressembler ?

A+

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Salut,

A quoi a va ressembler ?
A Office 2007.  ::aie:: 

Quoi de nouveau ?
Il semblerait qu'une utilisation via un navigateur web soit possible afin de mettre  jour les documents.
http://blogs.msdn.com/katriend/archi...-and-more.aspx

Mais bon, a ce n'est pas nouveau. J'essayerai d'en savoir un peu plus.

----------


## mout1234

Bonsoir,

Il y a une vido  ce sujet sur le site de msdn.
Aussi accessible ici

Ils parlent pour le moment d'Office 14... je n'ai pas vu de millsime mentionn.

Il semble en effet que la prsentation soit celle d'Office 2007 ... via un navigateur! avec synchronisation en temps rel... Si j'ai bien compris, ils ont entre autres utilis Sylverlight pour laborer cette nouvelle mouture.

----------


## sevyc64

> Ils parlent pour le moment d'Office 14... je n'ai pas vu de millsime mentionn.


Il s'agit bien d'Office 14 (la version 13 ayant t zapp par Microsoft).
Quant au millsime, les rumeurs (venant souvent mme de chez M$) parlent effectivement d'Office 2009 (version Windows) et Office 2010 (version Mac) pour cet Office 14

----------


## Heureux-oli

La version 13 ne serait-ce pas Office 2008 ?

----------


## sevyc64

Si je ne me trompe pas Office 2008 est la version Mac d'Office 2007. Il s'agit doc normalement de la v12 pour Mac.


J'avais entendu dire, il y a maintenant quelques mois, que M$ sautais le n13 pour des raisons non indiques et passaient directement de 12  14.

Ceci dit, depuis le temps cela  pu changer. Ca serait pas une surprise chez M$  :;):

----------


## Heureux-oli

Exact, Office 2008 est la version 12.1 et il semble courir une info que c'est par superstition qu'il n'y aura pas de version 13 !

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

De retour des MS TechDays.

Pas de nouvelles infos que ce qui est dj connu (ouvrir/modifier/crer des documents en ligne).

MS garde bien le secret des nouveauts.

----------


## Heureux-oli

> De retour des MS TechDays.
> 
> Pas de nouvelles infos que ce qui est dj connu (ouvrir/modifier/crer des documents en ligne).
> 
> MS garde bien le secret des nouveauts.


a on peut dj la faire avec 2003 et 2007 pour les documents avec Office Live WorkSpace.
Sauf si on peut le faire sur des documents situs sur un FTP dans ce cas, c'est un nouveaut.

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Vous l'avez peut tre lu hier :

Microsoft annonce une version d'Office 14 pour 2010 qui serait gratuite et finance par la pub.
Il resterait bien entendu une version payante mais l aussi le tarif serai revu  la baisse.




> La plus marquante est certainement celle qui concerne le positionnement tarifaire de sa suite, prcis par Stephen Elop, directeur de l'activit Office chez Microsoft,  l'occasion de la tenue de la confrence Morgan Stanley Technology  San Francisco. Car Microsoft compte bien lancer pour la premire fois de son histoire une version entirement gratuite de sa suite bureautique.
> 
> Pour autant, on ne sait pas encore  l'heure actuelle si elle sera pourvue des fonctions similaires  la version payante, dont le prix est attendu avec une trs forte dcote qui pourrait bien la faire tourner autour des 99 dollars.

----------


## Invit

::applo:: 

C'est une excellente nouvelle, les administrations pourront revenir au Pack Office  :;):

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Je ne sais pas.

Je me vois mal utiliser Office avec de la pub  l'ouverture, au lancement d'une action ou je ne sais quoi. A moins qu'ils privilgient un bandeau publicitaire.

Et puis sur une appli Access, je vois trs bien le bandeau en haut de chaque formulaire.  ::aie:: 



> C'est une excellente nouvelle, les administrations pourront revenir au Pack Office

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

On peut supposer que la version payante sera une solution pro sans publicit...

Quant  voir les administrations revenir vers des solutions propritaires, j'ai des doutes car je pense que le choix du libre est aussi, surtout?, un choix "philosophique"...

----------


## Invit

> Quant  voir les administrations revenir vers des solutions propritaires, j'ai des doutes car je pense que le choix du libre est aussi, surtout?, un choix "philosophique"...


Salut Pierre
Personnellement, je pense plus  un choix Financier que Philosophique. 

Il faudrait qu'un fonctionnaire de l'tat nous en dise plus sur le sujet.

----------


## cchatelain

On aurait un office home  80 je le prendrais... en complment de Open Office. Donc les tarifs revus  la baisse, j'attends de voir, mais c'est une bonne chose. Je trouve que c'est une trs bonne nouvelle...

La version gratuite avec la pub, en utilisation perso, faut voir. Mais au moins Microsoft fait un effort.  ::king::

----------


## Heureux-oli

> On aurait un office home  80 je le prendrais... en complment de Open Office. Donc les tarifs revus  la baisse, j'attends de voir, mais c'est une bonne chose. Je trouve que c'est une trs bonne nouvelle...
> 
> La version gratuite avec la pub, en utilisation perso, faut voir. Mais au moins Microsoft fait un effort.


Tu fais le difficile pour 20 , la version Home Student est  99 .

Et comparativement, la version Home ne possde pas Access.

----------


## cchatelain

> Tu fais le difficile pour 20 , la version Home Student est  99 .
> 
> Et comparativement, la version Home ne possde pas Access.


A chaque fois que je l'ai vue en magasin c'tait 135... Donc je ne fais pas le difficile pour 20 mais 50... C'est o qu'on la trouve  99 ?

----------


## Heureux-oli

http://www.microsoft.com/student/dis...aspx?wt.srch=1

http://www.microsoft.com/france/offi...c/default.mspx

Ainsi que dans certaines grandes surfaces.

----------


## cchatelain

Donc  139... Je suis donc pas  20 prs mais  60...  ::roll::  Parceque non, je vaisz pas acheter de PC...

----------


## Jeannot45

::salut:: 

Pour moi, cette version gratuite avec de la pub me permettra de garder un lien avec les nouveauts et de rester dans le coup. Actuellement, je profite des versions de ma boite et bientot je ne pourrai plus...  ::ouin::

----------


## Invit

Trouv sur le net




> Le mois dernier, Steve Ballmer, le PDG de Microsoft, annonait au cours d'un meeting runissant des analystes financiers que  la fameuse suite bureautique sera disponible pour le grand public l'anne prochaine .
> 
> Aujourd'hui, le magazine TechConnect rapporte que l'dition RTM (Release To Manufacturing) d'Office 14, c'est--dire la version finale qui sera distribue aux vendeurs, est prvue pour le mois de mars 2010. Microsoft envisagerait d'tablir deux btas cette anne, la premire, rserve aux testeurs, dbuterait en juillet et la seconde au mois de novembre prochain.
> 
> Rappelons que la suite bureautique Office 14 fut initialement dvoile lors du sommet de la PDC en octobre dernier. Entre autres, Office 14 sera coupl  des services en ligne bass sur l'architecture de Microsoft Azure, et ce, afin de proposer plusieurs outils de travaux collaboratifs.
> 
> Au mois de janvier, Microsoft aurait distribu en version alpha les composants de Office 14 Server auprs de quelques socits externes. D'aprs les premire informations vhicules sur la feuille de route de dveloppement, nous apprenions que la firme de Redmond devait concentrer ses efforts sur :
> 
> Gestion du contenu en entreprise : Cration, gestion, organisation de documents et de contenus complexes, 
> ...

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,

Deux petites Infos.
La version 14 sera disponible en 32 et 64 bits
Le VBA sera toujours support par cette version.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> ...
> Le VBA sera toujours support par cette version.


C'est une bonne nouvelle...  :;):

----------


## Invit

Dernire infos




> Jean-Christophe Piti, directeur de la division Office chez Microsoft France, a dvoil, ce 15 avril,  le calendrier de sortie de la gamme Office 14. Cette dernire comprendra Office 2010, SharePoint 2010, Visio 2010, Project 2010 et Exchange 2010, le tout dans des versions 32 bits ou 64 bits.
> 
> Premier point, toutes les applications dOffice 2010 seront disponibles en mode web. Ainsi, des moutures de Word, Excel, PowerPoint et Access seront accessibles online. La technologie Silverlight sera largement mise  profit dans ces modules. 
> Cette annonce sinscrit logiquement dans la stratgie  Software + Services  de la compagnie. Linteroprabilit sera galement trs prsente dans cette gamme : support de multiples navigateurs web, import/export en ODF, gestion du PDF, etc.
> 
> Une mouture bta publique dExchange Server 2010 a t prsente aujourdhui. Elle est disponible sur le site TechNet. Ce produit sera livr en version dfinitive au cours du second semestre 2009. 
> Des versions de test dOffice, SharePoint, Visio et Project seront fournies en juillet (bta 1) puis en fin danne (bta 2). Les versions officielles seront lances au milieu du premier semestre 2010, soit peu aprs la sortie de Windows 7.
> 
> Les responsables de Microsoft France nous ont galement dvoil quelques-unes des nouveauts de la future mouture dOutlook Web Access. Filtrage volu, tri par conversations, affichage de conseils, ce produit progresse dans le bon sens et se rapproche toujours plus des applications traditionnelles.

----------


## Heureux-oli

Microsoft commence la promotion d'Office 2010

http://www.office2010themovie.com/

----------


## Marc Lussac

> *Access 2010 : de grands bonds en avant en perspective !*
> Par Maxence Hubiche
> 
> 
> 
> *Du nouveau concernant les donnes externes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Npomucne

Si on a des triggers dans Access, je serais assez curieux de voir la mise en uvre.

Avec une application monofichier comprenant les tables + formulaires pourquoi pas ...  ::D: 

En revanche si des triggers sont installs dans une base ne comprenant que des tables 
dont les ajouts/modifs/suppressions se font par une application tiers (module Access, c# voire java) 
je demande  voir car dans ce cas, qui est responsable du dclenchement ?  ::roll::

----------


## Tofalu

> Si on a des triggers dans Access, je serais assez curieux de voir la mise en uvre.
> 
> Avec une application monofichier comprenant les tables + formulaires pourquoi pas ... 
> 
> En revanche si des triggers sont installs dans une base ne comprenant que des tables 
> dont les ajouts/modifs/suppressions se font par une application tiers (module Access, c# voire java) 
> je demande  voir car dans ce cas, qui est responsable du dclenchement ?


ben c'est le moteur de base de donnes qui gre a. Tout comme il gre dj les contraintes, l'intgrit, et les cls. Techniquement, il n'y a rien d'insurmontable si ce n'est peut tre au niveau des verrouillages  ::roll::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> ...
> 
> En revanche si des triggers sont installs dans une base ne comprenant que des tables 
> dont les ajouts/modifs/suppressions se font par une application tiers (module Access, c# voire java) 
> je demande  voir car dans ce cas, qui est responsable du dclenchement ?


On peut "supposer" que les triggers se dclencheront via le moteur de donnes, et donc qu'il n'y aura pas d'application tierce pour les dclencher... Si c'est cela, on va au devant d'une avance de taille...

----------


## Tofalu

Aprs je vois dj certains lancer un sondage :

*Faut il grer les trigger dans la base ou en VBA ?*  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Npomucne

> ben c'est le moteur de base de donnes qui gre a. Tout comme il gre dj les contraintes, l'intgrit, et les cls. Techniquement, il n'y a rien d'insurmontable si ce n'est peut tre au niveau des verrouillages


Concrtement il est o le moteur ? est-ce qu'il s'agit du pilote ODBC ?
N'allez pas croire que je veux lancer un troll mais il m'arrive de faire des applications Java qui stockent les donnes dans une base Access 2000. 
Jusqu' prsent, aucun problme car les postes tant en XP, j'utilise le pilote ODBC dj install par Windows.

Maintenant si une table comporte un trigger, il faudra que le pilote ODBC soit  jour. Rien d'insurmontable thoriquement. 
Mais comme mes clients ont souvent du matriel d'avant-guerre (celle d'Azincourt) ...

Une vraie question serait aussi de savoir si le trigger accepterait d'excuter des fonctions ou procdures prsentes dans un un module VBA de la base.
Ce serait spectaculaire.

J'ai l'impression que ce sera trs bien si on reste dans le cadre d'une application Access (sur les postes clients) connecte  la base Access (sur le serveur de domaine).

Donc rendez-vous  la sortie du produite pour dcouvrir la merveille.

----------


## Domi2

> Aprs je vois dj certains lancer un sondage :
> 
> *Faut il grer les trigger dans la base ou en VBA ?*


Cela me semble le minimum...  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> Cela me semble le minimum...


Je ne vois pas comment on les grerait autrement qu'en VBA... En java, peut-tre? Manquerait plus qu'on les incorpore au moteur de donnes...Non mais, faut rester srieux...  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::  avant que Philippe ne m'accuse de troller sur son truc pseudo srieux...

----------


## Invit

Salut

Le Look d'Office 2010 gardera bien sr les rubans, voici quelques images pour vous donner une ide.

Access 2010
Excel 2010
PowerPoint 2010
OutLook 2010
Word 2010

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,

La chose se prcise.
Ce sera le 10 juillet  10:00 pour la sortie Beta.

----------


## Arkham46

Apparemment il y a aurait un diteur pour le ruban :



C'est Word sur l'image, j'espre que c'est tendu  tous les produits Office.
Et si en passant MS pouvait inclure a dans un service pack de la version 2007 a m'arrangerait, je pourrais jeter mon assistant.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Et si en passant MS pouvait inclure a dans un service pack de la version 2007 a m'arrangerait, je pourrais jeter mon assistant.


Ce serait effectivement une trs bonne ide dans un SP de 2007, pas pour ton assistant il n'est pas  jeter, au contraire  :;):

----------


## Annaelle32

*Microsoft Office 2010 : un avant got*

La version 2010 de Microsoft Office est plus ou moins connue maintenant avec des modifications relativement notables tout en conservant toutefois la philosophie adopte dans Microsoft Office 2007.

*Nouveauts*
Les grands changements concernent, entre autres, Microsoft Outlook. Tous les outils, englobs dans la notion de ruban, prsents dans Windows 7 sont gnralement encore l.
Si auparavant une icne de marquage se trouvait sur le coin  gauche en haut remplaant - dans Office 2007 - le traditionnel menu Fichiers, maintenant chaque application possde son propre bouton-icne avec leur sigle de reconnaissance usuel (vert pour Excel, bleu pour Word ou jaune pour Outlook)
Les  get-back  des applications sont restaurs (supprims dans Office 2007), ils permettront aux applications de revenir en arrire avec des possibilits de dplacer, restaurer, minimiser ou agrandir la fentre, avec toutefois dinfimes modifications.
En cliquant avec le bouton droit sur licne de Microsoft Outlook, sur la barre des tches, vous pouvez crer un nouveau mail ou accder directement au contact, au calendrier ou  la bote de rception. De mme que vous naurez plus  aller dans Outlook pour voir les nouveaux Mail, Internet Explorer 8 vous donne la possibilit den tre inform dans sa fentre.
En outre, pour intgrer un fichier en pice jointe, il suffit de le prendre dans la liste affiche, de le faire glisser sur licne dOutlook est le tour est jou, une nouvelle fentre de composition saffiche avec dj le fichier en pice jointe.

*Quick Step*
Loption Quick Step autorise lutilisateur  crer un type de macro qui rassemble plusieurs actions en un seul programme. Lensemble peut tre lanc  partir dun seul bouton plac sur le ruban principal. Cest surtout utile pour excuter astucieusement des tches rptitives comme, par exemple, le dplacement des mails vers un dossier ddi, sans pour autant crer des rgles. Un simple clic suffit  y ajouter ou y  supprimer des taches. 

*64-bits*
Et comme il fallait sy attendre avec les versions 64bits que Microsoft essaie pertinemment de mettre sur le march, Microsoft Office 2010 jouira dune version 64-bits, en hommage srement  Windows Vista et a fortiori  Windows 7, comme pour admettre que dsormais les applications avec 32-bits sont en passe dtre obsoltes. Un fait plus ou moins prvisible dans la mesure o les applications deviennent de plus en plus gourmandes en ressources et les utilisateurs deviennent de plus en plus impatients. 

Bref, si les utilisateurs apprcient une meilleure aisance dans la composition des messages, certains dplorent encore labsence dune criture sur un arrire plan. Mais pour Microsoft, le meilleur reste srement  venir.

----------


## Bebeoix

En lisant a, je pense de suite "hum... si j'avais un OS 64-bits..."  ::P:

----------


## Tofalu

> Salut,
> 
> La chose se prcise.
> Ce sera le 10 juillet  10:00 pour la sortie Beta.


Cette donne est ronne. Il s'agit d'une confrence prive sur Office 2010.

Il n'y a aucune date de sortie de bta d'annonce  l'heure actuelle.

----------


## sevyc64

> En lisant a, je pense de suite "hum... si j'avais un OS 64-bits..."


Prvoie une version 64bits pour ton prochain OS.

Toutes les machines vendu maintenant depuis 2ans et plus ont des processeurs 64bits et acceptent donc les OS 64bits. 

Si avec Vista, le frein tait le dbut de la gnralisation des machines 64 bits et pas toujours l'existence de drivers adapts, maintenant c'est fini.

D'ailleurs,  mon avis, Windows 7 32bits ne devrait pas tre commercialis sauf pour le mettre sur des configurations particulires et anciennes puisque,  la diffrence de VIsta, W7 peut s'installer sur de telle configurations.

Si les constructeurs et revendeurs jouent le jeux et font leur boulot correctement, il ne devrait pas tre de version OEM 32bits.

----------


## Maxence HUBICHE

> Cette donne est ronne. Il s'agit d'une confrence prive sur Office 2010.
> 
> Il n'y a aucune date de sortie de bta d'annonce  l'heure actuelle.


 En fait, il va y avoir une beta restreinte  compter du 13 juillet 2009
 Et une beta officielle  compter de novembre 2009

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,

Mes premires impressions.
L'utilisation du Ruban sur la version 2007 tait droutante, le ruban est rest pareil, mais cette fois, c'est le bouton Office qui a chang de place et d'aspect.
Il n'a pas subi une grande migration, mais juste quelques pixels.
Alors que la liste des derniers fichiers ouvert tait directement accessible sur 2003 et 2007, il faut un clic supplmentaire pour 2010.

----------


## Tofalu

*Microsoft Office 2010 : une FAQ sur developpez.com*

Nous avons regroup les questions les plus frquemment poses autour de Microsoft Office 2010 dans une nouvelle FAQ :

http://office.developpez.com/office2010/faq

Nul doute que celle-ci sera enrichie rgulirement, au fur  mesure de l'annonce des nouveauts.

----------


## mout1234

> *Microsoft Office 2010 : une FAQ sur developpez.com*...


Super  ::ccool::  nul doute que cela vitera des questions redondantes et cela donne une vue synthtique de ce qu'apporte Office 2010

----------


## loufab

Bonjour,

Ce qui est bluffant c'est surement la mort du bouton gris, nous en avons eu un petit aperu avec la version 2007 et la proprit Style de fond. L on est carrment dans un pseudo Photoshop avec des effets biseauts, ombrs, fluo et une multitude de formes. Mme le survol est gr.

Certains n'auront plus d'excuses pour livrer des applications qui ressemble au minitel (ou pire au site de SR  ::aie:: ).

Vivement la sortie de cette version...

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour  tous, j'ai une question un peu spcifique...

Qui connait la stratgie commerciale du produit InfoPath inclut dans Office.
Car Infopath comprendra  prsent un editor et un designer... Et le tableau des diffrentes gammes de produit ne diffrencie pas les 2.

Ce serait bien que le editor soit accessible au plus grand nombre et non pas seulement dans le pack profesionnal plus.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,

Je ne pense pas que MS ait dj labor une stratgie commerciale.
Si l'on se rfre  la suite 2007, les "options" proposes au lancement n'taient pas les mmes que les "options" proposes aujourd'hui.

----------


## Jacobian

bonjour,
chaque fois que microsoft fait apparaitre un produit il nous faut du temps pour comprendre toutes ses fonctionnalit  ::mouarf::  c'est comme le chat et la souris

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Des resultats decevants en termes de ventes.
http://office.developpez.com/

----------


## maxcha

Il ne faut pas oublier la concurrence de OpenOffice qui se fait de plus en plus vive (ducation nationale, gendarmerie...) et galement les solutions SAS (Software As a Service) o on n'achte plus un logiciel avec une licence mais un certain nombre de droits d'utilisation simultans...

----------


## Fildz

Excellent remarque Maxcha, Microsoft doit imprativement rester innovant s'il ne veut pas se faire grappiller des parts de march par les autres (Google, OpenOffice etc.).

----------

